# Anyone know Indiana's law on lettering?



## gotsnow? (Mar 28, 2007)

I was thinking about lettering my truck for my snow plowing business, however I've heard you must get DOT numbers and business insurance on your vehicle in Indiana?? Anybody know what the guidelines/laws say about this in my state? Thanks, David-


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Lets see... you have a snow plowing business for money and dont have ins?


----------



## gardenkeeper88 (Dec 22, 2001)

I had to get my dot # on my truck but it was because of the weight of my truck and trailer in the summer . (10,000+) DOT # has to be big enough for blind police ... oops I mean to be read 50' away. and on the side. I don't think Ins. needs to be on truck. Don't know anyone with that and most solo, fly by nites, or alot of others don't even have DOT.


----------



## gardenkeeper88 (Dec 22, 2001)

theplowmeister;523883 said:


> Lets see... you have a snow plowing business for money and dont have ins?


I didn't read that. where did it say he doesn't have ins.? I think we could read between the lines and assume he may not have a DOT. but I read the ? as "what info has to be on the truck."


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

gardenkeeper88;523887 said:


> I didn't read that. where did it say he doesn't have ins.? I think we could read between the lines and assume he may not have a DOT. but I read the ? as "what info has to be on the truck."


He needs to confirm that. It could be read either way.

It is your truck. You could put whatever you want on it as long as its not distracting to other drivers.

If you are plowing for money, you should have your business name and phone number on the side of your truck. For one, its advertising. For two if you cause a problem then the people know who to call.

Check your states web page and it should give you the correct answer to your questions.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

I was thinking about lettering my truck for my snow plowing business, however I've heard you *must get DOT numbers and business insurance on your vehicle in Indiana*?? Anybody know what the guidelines/laws say about this in my state? Thanks, David-

I read that as he has no business insurance (plowing)


----------



## jkiser96 (Sep 19, 2006)

Anything commercial with over 10,000# tags combined needs DOT numbers. I am not sure if it is also for any vehicle commercial. As for insurance you don't have to show anything to get the numbers unless you are hauling for hire, if it is your own stuff you haul then no commercial ins. I just went this summer & got mine to haul the excavator & they were great to deal with and helpful. As far as just for snow removal you should not need the numbers unless you hit the weight rating but you do need insurance with everyone I plow with.


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

theplowmeister;524115 said:


> I read that as he has no business insurance (plowing)


thats what i was thinking also.

first step before spending money on lettering you should get some insurance. even some GL would be better than nothing.


----------



## gotsnow? (Mar 28, 2007)

Okay, Okay; let's get some thing straight here. Plowmeister, I DO have insurance. I've heard second hand information through someone I know that, in the state of Indiana, if you want to letter your vehicle for a business one owns, one must get special "business" insurance on that vehicle (above and beyone normal PLPD or full coverage on the vehicle) since one is using the vehicle to advertise for his or her business. Now, this information is coming from a hill billy tree trimmer who climbs trees with his bare hands, chain saw in hand and hugs the branches he cutting while he cuts it off the tree.... So I'm not sure how _accurate_ this information really is.

Also, I do not need DOT numbers due to weight as I don't pull any trailers for commercial or profit (just boat trailer or ski doo trailer, for fun!!). Quadplower, I will check Indiana's website to see what they say as far as DOT laws and advertising. Thanks everyone for your knowledge, David-


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

well then he is right on the special insurance, like weve been saying you need plowing insurance thats IS above and beyond standard auto insurance. also you might not need it but you should want general liability that will cover you for slip and falls and things like that.

your best bet is to go to an insurance agent and talk with them.


----------



## ahoron (Jan 22, 2007)

I was wondering the same thing and if there is some tax break if you have a d.o.t. #. The company I work for is starting to put them on all the pick-up trucks. The trucks are F-250's that are never used to haul trailers just drive to/from job sites


----------



## gotsnow? (Mar 28, 2007)

Great, thanks everyone. David-


----------

